# Office Parking



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you have your car insured for Social Domestic & Pleasure including commuting to one place of work where would you stand if the office car park was not onsite but was 1/2 a mile away and not owned by the company you work for.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Surely during the day you would reasonably state it was parked in a public car park?
No issues then?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

If it's going to the same place every day I'd of thought it'd be fine? 

Shiny will be along before long and give you the correct answer I'm sure


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Public Car Park if its owned by another company, however im guessing it could differ if its only for your company rather than it being available for joe bloggs as well.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> Surely during the day you would reasonably state it was parked in a public car park?


+ 1, on the likes of Compare the Market it asks which type of car park.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Our company are looking at making lots redundant and moving to smaller offices in the town centre, the building comes with 9 spaces, however the spaces are 1/2 mile away in a Pets at home car park


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Our company are looking at making lots redundant and moving to smaller offices in the town centre, the building comes with 9 spaces, however the spaces are 1/2 mile away in a Pets at home car park


Couldn't get me some cat litter please (smiley face).


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you shouldnt have any problem with being in a public car park when they ask about commuting its purley to nail down distances you travel to work as a risk.

But this is Insurance and they rarely operate with common sense.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is fine. :thumb:

You are still only using your vehicle to commute to work. Whether you park in a street, a company car park, a pub car park, a public car park, a private car park etc is irrelevant, as the vehicle was still only used to commute to your permanent place of work.

Obviously if the Insurer you are with asks where the vehicle is parked during the day (as some of the online quote forms do) you will need to present this correctly.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Always wonder this when I'm renewing mine. I travel from site to site daily sometimes 4or5 in a day. My car can be on a street, public car park, secure car park depending where I'm at. There is never an option for all of them! I tend to put in a public car park.


----------



## antowens (Dec 2, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> Always wonder this when I'm renewing mine. I travel from site to site daily sometimes 4or5 in a day. My car can be on a street, public car park, secure car park depending where I'm at. There is never an option for all of them! I tend to put in a public car park.


wouldnt you need buisness insurance then as your car is used for work then not a single commute

i know a women who worked for the council and went from office to office and she had to have buisness insurance for this reason


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

antowens said:


> wouldnt you need buisness insurance then as your car is used for work then not a single commute
> 
> i know a women who worked for the council and went from office to office and she had to have buisness insurance for this reason


Yeah I do have it, work pretty strict on that and have to provide proof. Insurance still ask the question though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Shiny said:


> It is fine. :thumb:
> 
> You are still only using your vehicle to commute to work. Whether you park in a street, a company car park, a pub car park, a public car park, a private car park etc is irrelevant, as the vehicle was still only used to commute to your permanent place of work.
> 
> Obviously if the Insurer you are with asks where the vehicle is parked during the day (as some of the online quote forms do) you will need to present this correctly.


Thanks, I'm sure it's stated in a work car park and not parked on a street/public car park. I'll be bloody annoyed if we move because I can see it from my desk.


----------

